# 1st home, looking for living room ideas!



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Just another home owner here, not an expert. But for the wall color I would pick a prominent color from the brick in the fireplace for the walls (since you're thinking about paint them a neutral color). I can't tell what the colors are from the picture, so see what others think of that idea first.

For an entertainment center, if you or your husband are handy with tools, try http://ana-white.com/ for some simple design ideas. That site used to be called knock-off wood dot com or something similar.

I hope you'll post more pictures as you're going along and when you're finished putting it all together.

And, CONGRATULATIONS!!! on your new home! I hope you and your husband have many happy years together there.

Barb


----------



## JB818 (Feb 27, 2011)

Congrats!. A beautiful stone fireplace will complete your living room decor.


----------



## alongston (Dec 20, 2010)

A nice beige color on the walls would look great in this room. Especially with hard wood. I see you have a ceiling fan light and some natural light from the window. You might look into some additional lighting depending on how dark of a beige you decide to go with the walls.


----------



## poyt (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm thinking place the TV on the opposite side of the fireplace, or place it on the left side of the fireplace directly facing the window.


----------



## rachel d (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi. It's hard to see the room by the two pictures that you posted. Can you take some pictures that show the complete room, such as the entrance to the room and pictures that show the windows and any doors that may be there. Does this room have an adjoining room that you would need to blend in? Do you want the fireplace to stand out and make it a focal point or do you have another focal point, such as nice views?
Do you want the room to have a cool feel about it or warm feel and what style of furniture do you plan on using?


----------

